# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Uraz kręgosłupa szyjnego +zawroty głowy i nudności

## pomidor

Witam, 
3 tygodnie temu doznałam urazu odcinka szyjnego na zajęciach sportowych (uraz w leżeniu z zbyt dużym ciężarem przyłożonym na odcinek- możliwe wyprostowanie odcinka szyjnego). Unoszenie różnych przedmiotów, ruchy głową przysparzały sporo bólu, ograniczenie ruchomości.

Byłam u lekarki w uczelnianej przychodni, która zaleciła mi fastum i z nadzieją, że to zwykłe naciągnięcie mięśni, stan zapalny udałam się do domu. Po paru dniach ból nie przechodził, więc ponownie udałam się do lekarza, który kazał czekać i czekać na wizytę, a na pogotowiu tylko świeże urazy przyjmowali. Gdy dostałam się już jakimś cudem do lekarza, jedyne co mi dał to skierowanie do chirurga, aby ten wypisał mi skierowanie na rtg czynnościowy szyi. Jednak, aby zostać przyjętym do specjalisty musiałabym czekać do... przyszłego roku.

Tak więc uraz szyi miałam *3 tygodnie temu*, póki co niezdiagnozowany. Czekam aż wrócę na święta do domu (za tydzień) może w mniej korporacyjnym mieście uda się coś załatwić chociażby prywatnie. 

Zaczęłam się poważnie martwić nad rodzajem mojej dolegliwości, gdy założyłam kołnierz ortopedyczny. W kołnierzu *ból* również występował, a niekiedy *narastał*. Do tego, nie wiem czy spowodowane urazem, ale nic innego mi nie przychodzi do głowy, dopadły mnie *poranne zawroty głowy* i *nudności*.

Proszę o poradę, czy to może być coś poważnego, co to może być?

----------


## Kenszil

Nie przechodzisz przypadkiem wtrząsu mózgu? uraz mógł uszkodzić kręgi szyjne i przez to mogło dojść do wstrząsu.

----------

